# You *do not* want to open this



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, not a threat, just another boring intro is all 

Been lurking a while figured I'd post to say [spooky voice] I'm waaatching [/sv] before slinking back into the shadows *shady eyes*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to my castle made of sand


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*spooky voice*

I've been watching you watch us. Welcome and such.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe. and that IS a threat!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

:crazy: :blushed: roud: :bored: :shocked:  :wink: :tongue: :bored: roud: :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> Welcome to the cafe. and that IS a threat!


Great post. and this IS an ancient evil curse!


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Welcome to my castle made of sand


*gets a running start... bellyflops on sand castle* Sorry, some instincts can’t be fought :blushed:



Trope said:


> *spooky voice*
> 
> I've been watching you watch us. Welcome and such.


*flashes* 



gOpheR said:


> Welcome to the cafe. and that IS a threat!


That right eh... *raises one eyebrow and looks gOpheR up and down* 



StarryNights said:


> :crazy: :blushed: roud: :bored: :shocked:  :wink: :tongue: :bored: roud: :crazy:


Awesome :crazy: ENFPs; The only type that can out-emoticon me. Kudos.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

n what type are u?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> n what type are u?


Honestly I’m not 100% sure, I could be one of two but I’d rather not say which two, probably sounds stupid being secretive 'n all but I’m a little over stereotypes at the moment so would rather get to know people without that being a factor.

Who knows, this way you guys may be able to help me decide my type once and for all later as you'll have no bias :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

well till now im seeing INF..


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Clever! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello welcome


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Sonny, welcome to the forum. I keep waiting for someone to say the towels are kinda scratchy. I'm coming in anyway.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Thankee, thankee and thankee for the welcomes *graciously performs a 18th century-style bow complete with a feathered-hat raise and smarmy grin*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, Sonny.
Enjoy your browses.
Watch the weather.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't normally do this, but putting "DO NOT OPEN" on anything is a guarantee that someone's going to open it. Besides, your avatar amuses me. It's so...twee. Or whatever the kids are calling it these days.

Welcome to the cafe. Have fun lurking, or start posting. Either way, we're glad to have you.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Sonny said:


> Honestly I’m not 100% sure, I could be one of two but I’d rather not say which two, probably sounds stupid being secretive 'n all but I’m a little over stereotypes at the moment so would rather get to know people without that being a factor.
> 
> Who knows, this way you guys may be able to help me decide my type once and for all later as you'll have no bias :happy:


Well I for one respect your disposition toward the stereotypical "wiring" associated with being allocated a personality type by a test.

Sometimes I do have to sigh each time someone says "Thats so NF of you"...
:dry:

Anyways, welcome Sonny...

Ps. Your avatar makes me rage...
...cange it or i'll change you...

:mellow:


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Joe.



Jrquinlisk said:


> I don't normally do this, but putting "DO NOT OPEN" on anything is a guarantee that someone's going to open it.


Thanks, what can I say, I'm all about cheap attention-seeking ploys :crazy:



Merov said:


> Well I for one respect your disposition toward the stereotypical "wiring" associated with being allocated a personality type by a test.
> 
> Sometimes I do have to sigh each time someone says "Thats so NF of you"...
> :dry:
> ...


In order to change me you'd have to pull your head out of them books and turn your computer off, leave the familiar comfort of your house and follow through to completion your threat of finding me and making me change. I think we all know that's beyond what is considered realistic for an INTP /end blatant stereotyping :tongue:

Ps. Thanks :happy:


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

*...bookworm...hah...*



Sonny said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A note to the arrogant...

"Assumption is the MOTHER of all F#$kups"...
Do not assume that I am a bookworm.
Do not assume that I am a shy and introverted individual.

Quite frankly, DO NOT ASSUME :dry:

As for following up on threats.
I have no quarrel with you, aside from making subversive attempt at changing your avatar picture...

And about tracking you down in real life...
I don't have the attention span to fathom such ideas or plans...

I do believe I've just e-whipped your ass...
LOL.


----------

